# Forgeworld Lord of Change WIP



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Courtesy of Warseer, WIP Forgeworld Lord of Change

(Couldn't see this posted up however I am incredibly sorry if It has been and I missed it)


















I am really hoping those Wings are one of the parts that aren't finished because they're horrid!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think so. I thought that Tzeentch was meant to be Crow like (ever watching, always knows deathetc), with all the Beaks, and therefore there will be wings.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Its got a long way to go by the looks of it, well I hope so, cause at this moment I wouldn't touch the danged thing. 

My main issue right at the moment is who the feth is he looking at, because at that height it sure as hell isn't anything in the army he's facing. I'm not a big fan of the monster roaring to the sun poses, I prefer my monster of death to be looking into the eyes of its upcoming victims, or at least glaring down upon their soon to be crushed bodies.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Perhaps he's doing a warcry or casting a spell  

Nah, but I completely agree with you Druchii!


----------



## Queer_Farseer (Jul 14, 2008)

As cool as it looks i'd like to see another head on it


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Lets see if they can get it out before Ultraforge release their "Vrock" -Possibly the least well-disguised greater demons in the history of wargames. As it is, I'm not so sure about the Lord o' Change, as it seems to be a carbon(ish) copy of the normal one. At least FW had the balls to go in a different direction with the Keeper. I mean, seriously, whose idea was it to represent the ultimate incarnation of hidden, vile, most probably sexual desires as a skinny cow/bondage starfish. Geez....


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Looks nice!
what is in his hands?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I believe in his left hand is his staff and in the right hand some description of flame/spell or possibly a Horror of Tzeentch.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know about the pose, it looks off. Compared to the Bloodthirster or the Keeper of secrets, which looking like they are in motion, this model looks very static. The rest of the greater demons created have a specific look which the model fits, example:

Great unclean one: Pose has a lazy, happy, jolly look to it, fits the image.
Keeper of Secrets: Has that arcobatic about to attack or just finished slicing through a bunch of people look.
Bloodthirster: Pure rage, looks like he is about to crush somebody with that axe

When I see this model, first thought was old cranky man, cursing at some kids while leaning on his cane. It does nothing for me at the moment.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Colour me unimpressed. I was hoping they would get away from the giant evil chicken look and go in a different direction myself.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye something akin to a Nexus Crawler from Werewolf the Apocalypse would have been where I'd of liked them to go, pure chaos, various arms, tendrils, twisted forms of various beings and a great mix of energy that can warp reality by its mere pressence.

I'll wait for my final verdict obviously, but at this moment I can't really see how they are going to make it stand out based on what they've started, well for me anyways.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree, those wings look like shit. maybe it's just the picture though. We can only hope.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i can see obviously its not finished yet. i dont see why people dont like the bird look it has, i think it gives a certain unique-ness to it,


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

It looks...ok.

I'm a bit of a fan of the bird look myself though. Makes me think of an ever vigilant gargoyle, observing stuff go by, as I imagine Tzeentch would do.

Unless it comes on wonderfully, I won't be buying though.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

it's average at best right now.... The bird thing is okay but why notdo similar to the other daemon princes and go slightly different? It loks way too much like the Citadel one... Forgeworld can do better....


----------

